# AL Ibrahimi in Madinat Zayed.



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Have been a numerous times to this restaurant.They serve really delicious kebabs and kheer. This article just killed my taste-buds..(

Rat, cockroach-infested eatery shut down in Abu Dhabi - Food - ArabianBusiness.com


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I happened to click on this article last week while I was having my lunch! "Killing my tastebuds" would be an understatement!!


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

oooo that's gross.... my colleague found some cockroach also in her food, from our usual lunch Indian delivery place  we have been STRUGGLING ever since at our lunch time... i'm very very very cautious now of what i eat and when, and i'm all for the open kitchen restaurants now


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The Electra branch is cleaner

I ate many times, possibly 50+ times at the Ibrahimi in MZ, nothing bad ever happened, guess i was lucky

Maybe as they were so popular, they are by far the most popular subcontinental eatery in Abu Dhabi, they thought they could get away with lower hygiene standards.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

MZ is only a few metres off Electra. Aren't they one and the same. I've eaten in the MZ branch a few times with no issues. Maybe I've become immune to the dodgy places :-


----------

